# Creek Chubs in Ponds



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Is it possible to stock and maintain creek chubs in ponds? It would be nice to have a pond full of catfish bait.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a buddy with a 2.5 acre quarry pond that used to do a LOT of flathead fishing. He used to have a huge "chub cage" built on one side of the quarry made out of chicken wire and mesh. He would keep up to a couple hundred in there without ever having any problems.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

hmmm, how long could he keep them in there?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

forever. 

I asked him one time about feeding them & he said he didn't feed them but a few times a year. Said he would throw in handfulls of worms after a hard rain. 

He is getting pretty old these days & only gets out a few times a year - just too much for him. He used to fish 3-6 nights/week until the early 90's - mostly Cowan, CC and the Muskingum river; fished the river mostly, but he lives close to Cowan and CC. That quarry of his still holds 2 Flats > 50 lbs.
They keep the gills in check!


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

lol, I bet they do. Now I wonder if you had some sandy areas if they could reproduce. That would do the trick.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Wouldn't they be pond chubs then???


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

I put a 25lb bag of shiners in my pond 5 years ago and the survivers are 12" and hit small topwaters in the sping. Chubs live good in a pond and you don't have to feed them. Stock them by where the water supply comes in.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Sounds like in the future I will have to have my own little chub pond. I knew shinners could live. I iced fish a big pond once and caught two shinners about 10in long on a ice jig tipped with a wax worm. Me and my friend cut them up and set pole for channel caught and we hooked like half inch by half inch square peice of shinner on to a 1/16 once jig head and tore the living crap out the channel cat. Also caught about 5 hybird bluegill on the cut shinner to.


----------

